# How did you find out the CTD Existed?



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

So, I'm curious as to how the Diesel owners found out that a Cruze Diesel existed. I found out because I was looking up reviews on a Jetta TDI and found the review for Jetta TDI Vs. Cruze Diesel done by Car & Driver. Basically, if it hadn't been for the Jetta, I would've never bought a Cruze lol.


----------



## Viridian (May 6, 2014)

This website, honestly. Chevy doesn't really make it well known that they have a CTD on their website or at the dealership.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Work for GM and if I hadn't I never would have known.... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

These forums had rumor threads and speculation was high about the car back in late 2012. When I was doing my research on the cruze I read a lot about it here long before there was any hint of it on chevys site.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Divine intervention. Cause I know for sure, GM's $237.55 CTD ad budget had nothing to do with it.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

This forum lol


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I was walking through the dealership looking to buy my Cruze when I came across a green one with all the options I wanted. When I started reading the window sticker I noticed it said Diesel. I thought no way so I went and talked to a sales rep about it and sure enough. It was a Diesel! Of course I ended up buying an ECO with less options for way less money but I definitely was interested in the Diesel. The 4.5% interest rate on the 2014s at the time set the price difference out of reach.


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

I was just browsing the internet actually looking at a VW TDI Passat with a 6 speed MT. My wife asked if we could look at the Cruze because she liked the way it looked, and what you know-it comes in a diesel! I was able to look past the no MT part simply because of the price and features. I have never looked back!


----------



## Rogator (May 21, 2014)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> So, I'm curious as to how the Diesel owners found out that a Cruze Diesel existed. I found out because I was looking up reviews on a Jetta TDI and found the review for Jetta TDI Vs. Cruze Diesel done by Car & Driver. Basically, if it hadn't been for the Jetta, I would've never bought a Cruze lol.



Same way.
Same car.
Same article.
Same outcome.
If Chevy had been advertising this car I would not have done any research on the Jetta TDI, I would have went straight to my Chevy dealer.
I read the article on Sunday evening. When for a test drive Monday morning.Tuesday afternoon I brought them a check and drove it home. We love it.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Well not a CTD owner but I found out at the 1st annual Lordstown meet. They actually had one we all test drove and were able check out. First thing I did was check under the hood to see how it fit, had to pull the engine cover to reveal the goods.


----------



## tiny vessels (Jun 18, 2014)

From my man when he bought his.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

2013LT said:


> I was walking through the dealership looking to buy my Cruze when I came across a green one with all the options I wanted. When I started reading the window sticker I noticed it said Diesel. I thought no way so I went and talked to a sales rep about it and sure enough. It was a Diesel! Of course I ended up buying an ECO with less options for way less money but I definitely was interested in the Diesel. The 4.5% interest rate on the 2014s at the time set the price difference out of reach.


Yeah, the interest rate on mine is 3.99% and incentives were very limited, but I was happier with the Cruze Diesel than anything else I had looked at. The gas Cruzes weren't actually ever a consideration for me. Not that I have anything against them, it was just that for the options I wanted, the diesel wasn't a whole lot more, and even with having to pay 3.99% interest on 7 years of payments vs. 0% interest on 7 years, I just felt the diesel was the right choice. I'm hoping to have the Cruze paid off in less than four years anyways, the lower payments are nice to have for the time being, though.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

I was thinking about starting this thread yesterday after reading about the pitiful sales of less than 6000 for the diesel.
Frankly after the politics of the bailout and union payoffs I was never going to buy another GM product.
My Saab and my daughters Jetta were costing me so much in repair bills it was time to buy new. I decided to stop at my friendly local Chevy dealer. The Rainforest green Cruze in the show room caught my eye. I liked the looks, but when I saw that it was a diesel I had to take a test drive. I was sold. 
To answer the question, it was just luck.


----------



## gfraser (Jul 28, 2014)

the diesel is epa rated at 46 while the eco manual is rated 42, that's only 10% better and diesel fuel in pa is 30 to 50 cents more/gal. driving a diesel in pa costs more


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

gfraser said:


> the diesel is epa rated at 46 while the eco manual is rated 42, that's only 10% better and diesel fuel in pa is 30 to 50 cents more/gal. driving a diesel in pa costs more


If you ask most people with a diesel, they didn't buy it to save over the cost of an Eco. I was 100% aware at the time I bought my diesel that an Eco would be cheaper for me, but I wasn't comparing the Cruze Diesel to the Cruze Eco. I was comparing the Cruze Diesel to a Jetta TDI.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I bought the diesel because I wanted a diesel. Plus the 46 mpg rating is on the low side...by 10-15% at least from my experience. And if anyone is thinking resale, a CTD diesel with 100k on it is a joke. The brakes are bigger, the tranny is bullet proof and the engine seems to be a clear winner with the CTD. The CTD should have easily 60% of it's life left so the value will be there. A gas car with a 100k is almost worthless.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I guess I'm the oddball here...

I learned about it from a GM press release. Then I started googling and found Andrei's outstanding page on the cdt which then referred me to cruzetalk.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I read about it in the auto magazines.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Went to the dealer to look at a Volt, found out the Volt doesn't get anything special for MPG after the electric runs out so it didn't make sense with my long commute. The dealer showed me a diesel because of the MPG. I had no intention of test driving it that day, but the car was in the sun so he gave me the key and had me move it. That turned out to be a fantastic sales technique because I was pretty much sold on the car at that point (well after a lot of research too).


----------



## waterygrave (Jul 19, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> I bought the diesel because I wanted a diesel. Plus the 46 mpg rating is on the low side...by 10-15% at least from my experience. And if anyone is thinking resale, a CTD diesel with 100k on it is a joke. The brakes are bigger, the tranny is bullet proof and the engine seems to be a clear winner with the CTD. The CTD should have easily 60% of it's life left so the value will be there. A gas car with a 100k is almost worthless.


This is something that people overlook when calculating cost of ownership/cost-benefit of ownership I think. The CTD, I believe, will end up being more reliable over a longer life than the newer Jetta TDIs, especially if you compare VW's "auto" (DSG) trans. The auto trans in the CTD is very robust and has a history of reliability in other cars for many years. VW's DSG? Not so much; it's very finnicky. And replacing that thing ain't cheap, you could end up pushing $7-8k. 

Not to mention that the CTD's engine is proven elsewhere in the world in other cars. And the more robust parts found all around in the CTD. All together I think it's one of the best buys right now if you're buying for long-term reliability.

I haven't bought one yet so I'm still shopping. If anyone else is still looking as well, know that dealerships (at least here in California) are practically giving them away. They're offering them for around $20k here in San Diego now at one dealership (they have like eight on the lot). That's with some incentives from work and for being a veteran, but you could still get one for like $21k without one.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

waterygrave said:


> This is something that people overlook when calculating cost of ownership/cost-benefit of ownership I think. The CTD, I believe, will end up being more reliable over a longer life than the newer Jetta TDIs, especially if you compare VW's "auto" (DSG) trans. The auto trans in the CTD is very robust and has a history of reliability in other cars for many years. VW's DSG? Not so much; it's very finnicky. And replacing that thing ain't cheap, you could end up pushing $7-8k.
> 
> Not to mention that the CTD's engine is proven elsewhere in the world in other cars. And the more robust parts found all around in the CTD. All together I think it's one of the best buys right now if you're buying for long-term reliability.
> 
> I haven't bought one yet so I'm still shopping. If anyone else is still looking as well, know that dealerships (at least here in California) are practically giving them away. They're offering them for around $20k here in San Diego now at one dealership (they have like eight on the lot). That's with some incentives from work and for being a veteran, but you could still get one for like $21k without one.


Stop vacillating, diesel brother, and pull that trigger!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wanted a diesel vehicle and researched what diesels were coming to the USA and the Cruze was in that list. Once I test drove it, I was sold. I got rid of a MErcedes GLK250 Bluetec in favor of the CTD and now, over 1 year and 76K miles later, very happy I did.


----------



## crt_td (Jul 27, 2014)

i actually saw a tv commercial for it back in january home in new york (i think the only commercial) then a few months later my volvo was dying, and my husband and i sprang the idea. luckily our chevy dealer had 2 on the lot, a green and my crystal red tintcoat  chose the red because of black leather... weve been inseparable ever since! :wub:


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

diesel said:


> ... I got rid of a MErcedes GLK250 Bluetec ...


I realize you sold it which says much, but what about the GLK250? How was it from a day-2-day livability perspective? Mileage, etc. What made you pull the trigger to get rid of it?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Viridian said:


> This website, honestly. Chevy doesn't really make it well known that they have a CTD on their website


when you go to the site to build one, its the first screen you see


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

OP, this forum. My dealership said they didn't even know if they were going to get any diesels and when they did, they buried them in a back row literally with matching color LS models. 


gfraser said:


> the diesel is epa rated at 46 while the eco manual is rated 42, that's only 10% better and diesel fuel in pa is 30 to 50 cents more/gal. driving a diesel in pa costs more


3 things

If there was a Diesel manual, that number would go up more.

People with the diesels are getting higher than what Chevy claims, same goes for the eco manual. 

People who got the diesel got it because it's a Diesel. Looking at the MPG numbers alone would be like saying a 2.5 ATS is better than the 2.0T and 3.6 V6. Diesel is an ECO but it has 2LT features we can't get from the factory. Here in Ohio Diesel prices are not even close to the 93 prices.


----------



## waterygrave (Jul 19, 2014)

Here in Southern California diesel is currently less than 87 regular. This will fluctuate of course, but out here diesel seems to be less volatile than out east.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

Not a DIESEL owner but I first heard about it on automotive news/blog sites over three years ago. GM’s U.S. return to the diesel passenger car market for the first time since the mid 1980s was a popular story.

U.S. passenger car diesel sales were over 500K in 1981 when diesel was cheaper than gasoline. Last year, they were about 138K. I wonder if/when U.S. diesel sales will top 500K again?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

bowtieblue said:


> I wonder if/when U.S. diesel sales will top 500K again?



Since manufactures have to get a 35mpg fleet average by 2020, I suspect you will see allot more diesels being offered in pretty much everything. As it sits I'm more interested in a diesel chevy colorado than the cruze. 30mpg or better in a truck with 4x4? who wouldn't be interested?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

gfraser said:


> the diesel is epa rated at 46 while the eco manual is rated 42, that's only 10% better and diesel fuel in pa is 30 to 50 cents more/gal. driving a diesel in pa costs more


Has nothing to do with the OPs question...


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Since manufactures have to get a 35mpg fleet average by 2020, I suspect you will see allot more diesels being offered in pretty much everything. As it sits I'm more interested in a diesel chevy colorado than the cruze. 30mpg or better in a truck with 4x4? who wouldn't be interested?


+1 here. To bad we have to wait almost two more years before it is on the lot! That will be my next truck when it comes out.


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

Found out on Chevy website building my own cruze, the part that states " up to 46 mpg" so I had to look into it.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I actually found out from a friend I went to college with. We were sitting in class one day and he was talking about the Cruze. He has the RS model. He mentioned that they were going to come out in diesel and I immediately started to research it. I bought one in Sept., about four months after finding out about them. I am so glad that I did. I cannot wait to see what other cars they decide to bring out in diesel. I would love to see a diesel Equinox.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I started looking for a new car when it started commuting to and from work instead having an apartment after my wife got pregnant. I had a 2006 Malibu and getting 22mpg on the highway and the fuel bill enormous. I knew I needed a different car and I wanted something that was reliable and could handle all the miles I would put on it. I considered the Jetta but then after starting my search I came across a comparison of Jetta and cruze diesel. So now I attempt my own maintenance to save money but I'm back at the dealership at least once a month for oil changes or some kind of part. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jbellen (Jun 2, 2014)

Google


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

I have been actively waiting on other manufacturers to bring a competitor to the TDI to the market. When I decided to replace my 05 Jetta TDI, the Cruze was available and in my opinion offered more for the money when comparing 2014 models.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I went with my cruze because it came with more options than any other car that I was looking at for the money. Every other car was $7-$8k more


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Garandman (Dec 31, 2013)

Car & Driver.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Someone sent me the article about the engine in late 2012. At the time, I was freshly separated, and had no idea that I would buy one. It wasn't until my Sonic blew up it's turbo that I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I knew right away from discussion over at GMinsideNews when GM announced it. Although it wasn't the vehicle in my crosshairs right off. I decided to get one based on the community approval after several months of real world driving conditions and last year's very cold winter. I had a nice top-off rebate from GM that tempted me into buying "something".


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

looking online at buying a gas cruze then came across the diesel version, found out how it was made and where it was made, pretty much made the deal for me right there. Package wise, I bought everything lol


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

GM Authority - GM News, GM Forums, GM Rumors, GM Reviews, Information About General Motors Vehicles


----------

